# Old Cars



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

This isn't a joke, but I didn't know where to post it.
For anyone that enjoys old cars/hot rods.....this is a pretty good link.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://oldfortyfives.com/CarsWeDrove.htm


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice link.   

I have a 62 Thunderbird that I need to get back to work on.  Gets so damn hot in the garage down here in the summer time that I lose all motivation..........got to where where I am satisfied that it runs and leave it at that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Time to get back on it.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

A 62 T-bird....that would be nice Joe!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice link Cowgirl - thanks!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 14, 2007)

pretty cool!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm glad you enjoyed it Debi and glued2it. I love old cars...especially muscle cars.


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Ahhhh. AHHHH. "Those...      were...     the days my friend, we thought they'd never end..."


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dang it sweetheart , now ya went and made me want to work on my hot rod. 78 El Camino, Black Knight, 350 4 barrel, 4 on the floor. chrome wheels, dang, another iron in the fire. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


*Sorry Patty, thats not me, thats #1 son, Tanner*


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

I own a '68 GTO that's STILL a project...lessee, 7 years now. Sigh


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice El Camino Terry!
Rich....GTOs are great cars...hope you find time to get it running.


----------



## badss (Nov 17, 2007)

Howdy cowgirl,
Thanks for the post...really cool. I've got a 69 Barracuda and a 69 Beaumont...working on both and I don't think one is ever done. Cars are like smokin meat....one is always trying to perfect it ! Have a great day and thanks again for the post....really cool without a doubt.
BADSS


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

You're sure welcome badss. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




My old HS boyfriend had a cuda, can't remember the year....I know he bought it from his brother.
Great cars!


----------



## badss (Nov 20, 2007)

Haven't had the Cuda all that long but its fun to drive and I couldn't imagine the kind of trouble a guy would have gotten into in our younger years having a car with a fold down rear seat! The wife just looks at me a stares and shakes her head...as someone said those were the days. Hey there could be a good post...the most trouble one got into or could've got into with a car ...in the old days that is LOL. Have a good one!


----------

